# Anyone have thoughts on Wysong foods?



## None505 (Jan 10, 2013)

I bought two bags of Wysong Epigen last month and my dogs are doing great on it but I am a bit worried about the forth ingredient which is listed as vegetable protein(consisting of one or more of the following: potato protein, rice protein, corn protein, wheat protein). It got 5 star rating on Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor. This is the full ingredient list 

Organic chicken, chicken meal, chicken giblets, vegetable protein (consisting of one or more of the following: potato protein, rice protein, corn protein, wheat protein), poultry fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols as a source of vitamin E), eggs, yogurt, flax seed, apple, beet pulp, plums, inulin, dried wheat grass powder, dried barley grass powder, krill oil, dried kelp, taurine, oregano extract, sage extract, rosemary extract, direct-fed microorganisms (Bacillus subtilis, Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus plantarum, Lactococcus lactis, Lactobacillus casei, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus lactis), ascorbic acid, zinc proteinate, iron proteinate, vitamin E supplement, niacin supplement, manganese proteinate, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, copper proteinate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, riboflavin supplement, vitamin A acetate, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12 supplement, vitamin D3 supplement. 

My dogs seem to be doing great on it and a 2lb bag lasts the two of them about 3 weeks but they are having large poops which concerns me a little. I like that it is starch free and has 60% protein. I would like to know if anyone else uses it or has any thoughts on it before I order more.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

I would be concerned about the rice protein...corn protein...beet pulp. This is why I only feed freeze dried raw now. No crazy mystery ingredients and the dogs absolutely love it


----------



## None505 (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks, the grain protein is what bothers me also but I am not sure if removing the starch from them makes them ok or not. My dogs are doing so good on it but they are also having large poops so I am really confused. I rotate between 5 star brands every 1-3 months and try to feed raw meals a couple of times a week to make sure they are getting everything they need.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

if they're havin this food more than the others then the poops will continue to be log sizes lol :lol:


----------



## None505 (Jan 10, 2013)

I have been looking at the Wysong Epigen 90 and I think I may get that next time Wysong comes around in the rotation. This was the first time I tried this brand so it was a surprise to see such big poops from them, lol.

Wysong Epigen 90 Dog Food | Review and Rating

Ingredients: Organic chicken, chicken meal, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols as a source of vitamin E), chicken giblets, gelatin (source of collagen and proteoglycans), apple (source of soluble fiber), beet pulp (source of prebiotics), plums (antioxidant source), inulin (prebiotic), blueberries (antioxidant source), tomato (source of lutein), taurine (amino acid), oregano extract (antioxidant source), sage extract (antioxidant source), rosemary extract (antioxidant source), probiotic microorganisms (Bacillus subtilis, Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus plantarum, Lactococcus lactis, Lactobacillus casei, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus lactis), ascorbic acid, zinc proteinate, iron proteinate, vitamin E supplement, niacin supplement, manganese proteinate, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, copper proteinate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, riboflavin supplement, vitamin A acetate, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12 supplement, vitamin D3 supplement


----------

